# 6040 cnc router setup with Mach3



## bingaom (Oct 30, 2013)

hello, Friends
I am beginner to CNC Routing, I ordered cnc6040 online. Before arrival what preparation for connecting or set up should I complete? which desktop / computer,
Can i connect my Laptop windows8 through parallel cable adapter to machine controlbox. Does affect? which Mach3 version should i order? please advice 
Thanks in advance...


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

As far as I know, there's only one Mach III version, the current one.
You can order this from Homann Design in Melbourne. 
You can install the license on your computer and get familiar with it's operation without having the CNC controller connected to the parallel port.


----------



## bingaom (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Geoff


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

Mach 3 is fully functional without a license file, it's just restricted as to how many lines of g-code you can run so for testing, you don't need the license file.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

bingaom,

There may be some videos that help you on my site. Let me know if you have a specific Mach3 question.

Tutorials - THE MAKERS GUIDE

Bill


----------



## bingaom (Oct 30, 2013)

*mach3 installation*

hello, thanks for yr replay,
I got question. I got my New cncrouter 6040. which software is easy to use.
which does make program as per created or transfer file/drawing ?
because i totally new to cnc. Is Mach3 hard to learn and setup too?
what yr opnion on other software like Kcam or ohter.
please advice me.
thanks


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

I assume you mean which software can be used to create a model and generate g-code for it?

Have a look at the various offerings from Vectric. Not cheap but well worth the money they charge.


----------



## bingaom (Oct 30, 2013)

*Mach3setup*



geoff_s said:


> Mach 3 is fully functional without a license file, it's just restricted as to how many lines of g-code you can run so for testing, you don't need the license file.


Thanks for yr info. I am going to download free version of mach3 for my cnc router6040 Sz.
Anybody knows what exactly values I need to enter I.e;port and pins. In machine manual not clear. 
Any info appreciate. Thanks 
ug ; Sydney Australia.


----------

